# Rex and satin



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I finally got my rex litter! I'm rather beside myself with excitement. When I started only a year and a bit ago I'd never seen a mouse beyond feeder bin varieties (for us, that's RY, black, agouti, maybe blue, argente, variegated, satin, poor long hair). After a harrowing trip to the States I can now introduce rex to Ontario (I assume it's elsewhere in Canada in the west).  Annnd tan has popped up. Whoa! Also looking at possible Himi's as the grandfather may have passed on a ch.

I was nervous about something going wrong since the grandmother died in labour (third litter) so I bred my own line again just in case. So here are my latest satins.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooh they're lovely!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

OH MY GOSH, they are all stunning. Look at those rex babies, I want to steal them all


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah the rex are melting my heart. I initially only wanted to keep a rex buck and doe, but now it's looking like two bucks and two does which is just silly. How am I supposed to choose between BEW and possibly mock chocolate? I've wanted both for years! : P


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

lol keep them all  hehehe


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

The picture of the satin litter makes them appear to be luxury mice. :lol: Pretty.

Congrats on your little bundle of sheep! Good luck choosing.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Both litters look wonderful! I am so happy for you, they all look so nice.  Yeah, good luck choosing, I would keep them all!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!










Here's more rex. 



















The satins are in a flea stage today. >.>


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

At least you got a shot to proven they were still at one point  And agreed, the satins look fancy in that photo!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

I love them more and more. So beautiful


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

NikiP said:


> At least you got a shot to proven they were still at one point  And agreed, the satins look fancy in that photo!


Wha? In Ontario? Oh I imported the mother and her sister from the States. 

Thanks guys! I feel really lucky to have them, though I know rex is very ho-hum south of the border.


----------



## canadian mouse (Jun 26, 2013)

They're gorgeous.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are amazing


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Texel happened. Makes me pretty happy. I've never seen one before. : )


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Cute pic


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks  These rex/texel are very poor type but I'm trying not to stress too much about it. The satins physically turned out better (as they should, fifth generation!). On the plus side, the rex/texel are calm and friendly without much effort on my part so I'll take it, as I really won't ever see a show.


----------

